# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  zoeken in matrix en offset value in cel weergeven

## cybertazz

ik ben bezig  in VB om een tekst die in een cel staat b.v. (D1)  te laten opzoeken in kolom A die in een matrix (A1:B108)staat en dan de waarde van de cel in kolom B te laten weergeven in B.V. (E1)
ik heb deze code getest doormiddel van en msgbox in plaats van een cel daar doet  hij het prima.
ik heb regel :
Blad1.Range("E1").Value = v
vervangen door "msgbox "tekst in cel"& v
dan krijg ik geen fout melding

 maar zodra ik hem naar de cel verwijs krijg ik een foutmelding
1004 door een toepassing of object gedefinieerde fout

en fout opsporing geeft dan deze regel aan:
Set rngFindValue = Blad1.Range("A1:B108").Find(Text, searchlast, xlValues)

ik kom er niet aan uit hoe dit op  te lossen 
ook aan het proberen geweest met formulalocal en vert.zoeken maar ook daarmee wou het niet lukken dan crashte excel telkens of kreeg een zelfde soort fout melding.
 wie heeft hiervoor een oplossing




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

